# What do you do with bikes?



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

In the area we ride in there's bikes. Always is and always will be. It's just a fact. My friend's horse flips out over them still (we're working on it), Allegra ("my" mare) does fine and most of the other horses we're out with are fine too.

Anyways, Allegra's owner (my instructor) took her and another horse, Talat (a very, very broke horse that used to do xc) on the trail yesterday with Talat's owner. Allegra was in the front (she likes to walk fast) and Talat was in the back. A biker rode up behind them, and while they don't really care, the slightly not-so-smart person got a short three feet from Talat's back end. Luckily for the guy Talat didn't kick but man...

We've slowly discovered that some bikers just don't care and go zipping past us, flipping out even the most well behaved horses. But some of them are also very good and slow down, even stop. Okay, that was just a few people, but still. My friend and I make sure we're always talking loudly to each other over hills or sharp turns where we can't see but I'm pretty sure that won't always help. 

If you see bikers on the trail, what'd you do?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If there are any doubts in your mind, warn/remind the bike riders as soon as you see them to insure everyone remains safe. The rule in NC, and I believe in most places, is that 4 legs always has the right away over 2.


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

Yeah, we have that law as well - I don't think many people are aware of it. We have the slower, bigger moving animals after all...


----------



## jumping highh (Jul 5, 2009)

When I see them I try to stop my horse and talk to the bike rider to let them know either to cautiously go around me or to wait for me to get off onto a side trail for them to pass (if my horse is more sensitive). Horses have the right away in most states so the bikers should be careful and follow your instructions. If there are people who don't realize, tell them, and if they don't listen just make sure your horses can watch them so they will be less likely to spook. Hope you don't encounter many ignorant bikers anymore!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Goosen said:


> Yeah, we have that law as well - I don't think many people are aware of it. We have the slower, bigger moving animals after all...


You are sooo right. There is one trail around here, though, that actually has signs posted about bike/horse trail etiquette (The American Tobacco Trail) that is VERY refreshing (and unusual) to see...

*Etiquette for Use of Trails* 

While many of you know to say a quick hello when meeting or passing fellow trail users, a lot of you may not have been on greenways or trails used by horses. The key thing to remember is that "Wheels Yield to Heels". Bicyclists and other wheeled users yield to those on either two or four feet! Hikers should yield to equestrians. If you aren't sure what to do, stop, and let the other trail user pass. Feel free to ask the horse rider what you should do. Most folks riding horses will gladly chat with you about their mount. 
If you overtake a horse, cyclist or hiker from behind, make verbal contact with the trail user."On your left" will generally do it. A quick "thanks" after passing is always a good idea. 
If while riding your bike, you overtake or meet a horse and rider on a bridge, or in a tunnel, please stop and let the equestrian exit the confined space of the bridge or tunnel. While many horses are OK with other trail users, there may be a few who have never seen a cyclist, or many other people, other than their riders. Help make it as easy on them as possible by stopping and letting them get out of the confined space. If in doubt with what to do when encountering a horse and rider, particularly in a confined space like a bridge or tunnel, STOP. Let the horse and rider pass. *Remember, Wheels Yield to Heels.*


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I ride along trails with LOTS of mountain bikers. I've found most of them to be very curteous. Most stop and pull their bike off the trail well before they reach me. I often tell them to keep coming as my horse has become very accustomed to them. My use the opportunity to catch their breath and take a drink while we pass. On a rare occassion, one will over take us from behind, sometimes on a blind curve or hilly area. And yes my horses spook at the screeching brakes behind them. But it has beena good reason to teach them how to spook in place.

Lots of bikers compliment me on my horse. I often reply "Nice Bike" in return.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I have to say, there was one particular biker near me that really had an issue with the horses on the trails. He would zip past every weekend I was out with my friends, and _whip_ past missing the horses by mere inches(honestly - he bumped my boot twice). As he went by, he'd always say something nasty as well. As immature as it was, I got ticked off by him the last time he did it. There was a green rider with us, and he scared the crap out of her, and her horse. So, I decided to deal with it the same way he dealt with us - I _ROARED_ up behind him, and whipped past him by inches with my big mare(she even switched her tail as we passed, so I know she smacked him in the face), then did a roll back a little ways past him so I could face him on the trail. He started in sputtering and starting to yell, and as soon as he stopped I very calmly said - it's no fun when someone roars past and acts like an ***, is it? 
He's given right of way ever since. Def. not the way I should have handled it, but this guy was a real jackass. A big city guy with a 'cabin' out here in the country, that thought he had right of way, irregardless of the trail markings, and rules posted all up & down the trail. 
Good luck.


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

Kinda on / off topic but I just wanted to share the story.... my aunt one day was trail riding with a couple of friends. One of the horses she was with hates bikes... and when one speedster came flying down the hill behind them, the horse flipped out and kicked at the biker... well the biker dodge the hooves luckily but scared him and he ended up going off the trail down a ten foot ditch. A good lesson learned. The guy was a total city folk and learned the hard way I guess.


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for all of your replies! it's cool to know that some places actually have signs - we wished our trails did.

Today we went out again, a six mile trail or so, and it was pretty good. We decided to simply let them eat when they see bikes so they'll learn that bikes mean food. Or that's what we're getting at. Allegra has no issues with them anymore and really just doesn't care. If only my friend's horse did the same...

But we made lots of progress today! Went up a rocky path, drank from a puddle, walked into the stream..It was a good day. Though I did find out if anything is a bit steep, where normal horses would find their footing down, it's very much a 'psh, my way is easier!' sort of thing and she just jumps off of it. Haha. Oh yes, that went well the first time. Crazy mare.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Oh geez. I wish we lived where you guys do! :roll: Trail riding around here, you take your life into your own hands. Or rather, hand it over to whatever moron happens to be out on a dirt bike, quad or snowmobile and thinks it's amusing as heck to see a horse break your face open on pavement.

They are JERKS around here. We've attempted talking to them, asking them to slow down. What do they do? Speed up, and boot it around us, spraying gravel as they go. I was dumped off a neurotic Arabian mare last year after a group of quads literally "attacked" us (one tried to "hit" Szerina after she dumped me and bolted, and almost got kicked in the head). Shay-las mom went after them in her Ford Exploder, we haven't seen 'em around since. :lol: It's absolutely ridiculous - it's gotten to the point where one of our most trusted trail horses has become so neurotic around little things that go zoom, you have to get off her if a dirt bike or quad gets within 50 yards of her. They're delibrately cruel and vicious. It's not just the ignorance of not slowing down, we've had them delibrately slow to spray gravel at us, boot it past us only to turn around and continue driving back and forth as fast as they can, and circle us laughing as our horses are rearing and freaking out.

We've called the police, they don't care. Laws are great, but good luck enforcing them out in the boondocks. So I've taken to riding with large rocks in my pocket. Next idiot dumb enough to mess with me and my Arab (who for some reason doesn't give a hoot about them, no matter how many times they buzz her) is going to have one heck of a headache.

In that sense though, we do our best to make friends with those who ARE courtesous. We do get a lot of snowmobilers and quadders who'll actually stop and turn their machines off. We thank them profusely, and trot by quickly to get out of their way. It's always so refreshing, and we make sure they know how thankful we are.

So anyway, yeah, do your best to talk to them, but in my experience, if you feel in danger, GET OFF YOUR HORSE. Nothing good is going to be accomplished from your horse being delibrately terrorized with you on it's back. It used to be a pride thing for me, and frankly, I just don't care anymore. I'm not going to the hospital when my mount finally goes over backwards and I get rocks thrown at me for good measure laying broken and bleeding on the ground :roll:


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Ok so you're in Canada, so no pistols in your belt. 
How about a can of bear spray. Next mortor bike that attacks you, Spray his face Bright Orange with Bear Spray. It'll reach out about 25 -30 feet. and the pepper will knock him off his bike. Just tmake sure he is down wind from your horse.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Painted Horse said:


> Ok so you're in Canada, so no pistols in your belt.
> How about a can of bear spray. Next mortor bike that attacks you, Spray his face Bright Orange with Bear Spray. It'll reach out about 25 -30 feet. and the pepper will knock him off his bike. Just tmake sure he is down wind from your horse.


:lol: You're not serious are you?



OP - What are you doing to help with the issue at home? Are you trying to desensitize them? Do you have bikes you can ride around while the horses are eating their dinner? Might help.

AZ was terrified of dirt bikes forever, and then our jerk neighbor :lol: started riding his dirt bike in their pasture every day. As much as it annoyed the heck out of me, AZ doesn't even flinch when a dirt bike or lawnmower starts up now.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

We have to deal with mountain bikes quite often out here. Even though "wheels give way to heels" if we see a bike coming and we're in a good spot to pull over we do. It may not be required of us but it is common courtesy and goes a LONG way with the bikers we come across. I find that pulling off the trail and letting the horses see the bikes as they're coming up and rolling away helps to desensitize them. 

Just my two cents

www.trailmeister.com


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I just shoot them off right there.... Ha-ha-ha! Just kidding...

Those parks I go to are NOT great for biking, so I rarely see someone. Well... My paint actually hears them coming from back (or front) WAY before I even realize that. I can tell from her move something is coming, so I usually stop and make her face them and let them pass. So I just don't believe ANYONE can come to her that close from behind - she's on 360 degree check constantly.  If bikers are coming towards us most of them stop and let me pass. 

The general "rule of politeness" around is when the biker coming from behind to let the horse people know (s)he's coming so they can stop and let him pass on left.


----------



## Deej (May 5, 2009)

Some of the trails I ride around here also have bikes and 4wheelers. For the most part they yield to the horses, but theres always that one person who seems to enjoy stirring up the horses. One atv'er slowed down as he got close to me and then all of a sudden as he was passing me he reved the moter and spun about then looked back at me smileing. Luckily, my mare is real good around those things and diden't even bat an eye, but I swear the guy looked disapointed that he coulden't get my girl to buck me off!!!! What an ***....


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

_I very calmly said - it's no fun when someone roars past and acts like an ***, is it? 
He's given right of way ever since. Def. not the way I should have handled it, but_

I'd say you handled it just right, desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Deej - years ago, I had a neighbor do that to me on a half arab - she reared up and came over backwards on me. I didn't get badly hurt - screwed up my knee, but you can sure bet that when I finally got back to the barn, first thing I did was go over to his house and kick his ***. I guess I just don't have patience for that kind of thing anymore - gettin' old and grouchy I guess.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Deej said:


> Some of the trails I ride around here also have bikes and 4wheelers. For the most part they yield to the horses, but theres always that one person who seems to enjoy stirring up the horses. One atv'er slowed down as he got close to me and then all of a sudden as he was passing me he reved the moter and spun about then looked back at me smileing. Luckily, my mare is real good around those things and diden't even bat an eye, but I swear the guy looked disapointed that he coulden't get my girl to buck me off!!!! What an ***....


I know people do it in one of the local parks. Guess what? The riders usually dismount and BLOCK the whole trail.  So 4-wheelers must turn away eventually.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

Today was my first time going out with my mare at our new barn we moved to in April and of course, we ran into a bike. I had no idea how she was going to react and I expected her to freak but she didn't even acknowledge him. The guy was really nice though, he was going really fast but slammed on his brakes when my instructor asked him to stop. Then went by slowly. 

I can't understand why people would purposley freak the horses out. Today some guy with his dog off leash let him run circles around my horse, who started to prance and and get really, really ****ed. I was so sure he was getting a hoof to the face, he was bitting at her heels and the guy was doing nothing. Some people just aren't very smart.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Goosen said:


> If you see bikers on the trail, what'd you do?


I say hi or nice day for a ride and let it go at that. My guy could care less. I don't own the trials and share share alike.
I also sometimes take my mountain bike and let the horse jog along beside on a short lead.

In the winter I run the snowmobile trails and run into them alot. I side pass to the edge of the trail and let them zoom by. Again he could care less.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I know people do it in one of the local parks. Guess what? The riders usually dismount and BLOCK the whole trail.  So 4-wheelers must turn away eventually.


Do you own the trails?? They have as much right as I do so again I yield the trail and let them pass. Train the horse to accept motorized vehicles to pass. Side passing is convenient to park the horse off the trail.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

They don't own the trails either, and if they are purposely trying to rile up the horses, they are in the wrong.

Not all ATVers and bikers are like that, but I see nothing wrong with making it inconvenient for them to pass if they are being downright dangerous around horses. Even the best trained trail horse can decide today is the day to lash out or spook. The ATV isn't going to freak out, but the horse could.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

goldilockz said:


> They don't own the trails either, and if they are purposely trying to rile up the horses, they are in the wrong.
> 
> Not all ATVers and bikers are like that, but I see nothing wrong with making it inconvenient for them to pass if they are being downright dangerous around horses. Even the best trained trail horse can decide today is the day to lash out or spook. The ATV isn't going to freak out, but the horse could.


I have never run into an ignorant dirt biker or 4 wheeler but that could be because I am a man and they might respect me more.
Until they actually did something ignorant to me I wouldn't block the trail, I would yield it by sidepassing off into the brush. They could pass me by a few feet and the horse would not be bothered.
Every one so far has shown respect.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Usually, it's just not an issue for me. I ride on my own private property - though that's where the horse flipped oh me so long ago. Other than that, we try to stick to the horse, bike & foot traffic trails - though we run into 4-wheelers and dirtbikes that aren't supposed to be there. Usually that's no problem though - my girls are used to 2strokes and 4 stroke engines. Nephew rides both, and they're desensitized. Our problem comes when friends ride with us that have animals that aren't used to them.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Qtswede said:


> Our problem comes when friends ride with us that have animals that aren't used to them.


I always put my guy between the new horses and the danger. I ask the new person to tuck in a parking spot and then side pass my guy up against or close to their horse using him as a shield between the danger.
It really comforts a horse to have another horse take the plunt of the danger and show no sign of reacting.

4 wheelers and dirt bikes actually improve the trails. The 4 wheelers mow the brush down on either side of the trail and dirt bikers chew up the trail killing weeds and grass leaving a bare trail.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RiosDad said:


> *They have as much right as I do* so again I yield the trail and let them pass.


No in fact. There is a law that the 4-wheelers can NOT go on trails in state (and county) parks. As far as I know they have special places for that. Moreover the rangers and all are really asking to call police for the county the park is in if one see the 4-wheeler there.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RiosDad said:


> I have never run into an ignorant dirt biker or 4 wheeler but that could be because I am a man and they might respect me more.


You are lucky. I know for sure at least in one park around it's a HUGE problem whether you are a man or a woman (I heard that from both genders). And it's highly recommended to go in group of at least 2 there, because the local ATV people may literally attack your horse "just for fun". That's the park people dismount and block the trail. And I repeat they even forbid to ride there by law. 

Another park owners (it's kinda private county park specifically for horses only) are crying that 4-wheelers disregard all postings, closed gates (they go thru the woods I assume) and just go there and run.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

My horse isn't completely traffi proof or so..
If the biker/whatever seem to be sensible, I usually stay on, stop my horse and let them pass (and let Crow look at them), if it's the less nice type, or tractor or anything, and not a lot of space to move, I simply get off before Crow gets nervous, or as he starts to tense up (I expect him to be genuinly scared). Then I show him that I'm not afrad (since if I'm on the ground I'm not) and that I dare to go past it without fuss and that I am to be trusted, pretty much. Hes alwas calm then and learns it's not dangerous. Walked past a big tree-chopping machine/tractor thing on a really narrow path the other day, using this method.  He behaved perfectly even tho he's still pretty green, and made no fuss when I mounted again just behind the thing.

I'd do exactly the same in any situation that can go out of hand with bikes, people or other moving objects.. My horse don't wanna fight me and I don't wanna fight him so it's just easier. Normally it's not necessary any more tho


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> No in fact. There is a law that the 4-wheelers can NOT go on trails in state (and county) parks. As far as I know they have special places for that. Moreover the rangers and all are really asking to call police for the county the park is in if one see the 4-wheeler there.


I would never tell on anyone for trespassing on public land or anywhere else if they are not destroying any crops or doing damage. I feel live and let live. I ride in parks, green belts, walking paths, keep a dust pan on my horse and clean off his poop and other then tracks try to show no sign of my passing. I don't appreciate people/joggers yelling at me or telling me I shouldn't be there and I in turn show respect for them . Dirtbikes, 4 wheelers, mountain bikers if they show me courtesy I will return the same courtesy.
We are all enjoying the same outdoors.




If my horse can't handle these people he will learn in short order to handle anything that comes along, and I mean anything.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Tonight we had a good laugh at some mountain bikers. 
We went on a late evening ride up in the mountains. It was dusk and sun was going down fast when two mountain biker came flying by us from behind. They had gotten up a lot of speed and wanted to save it for the hill that they were approaching. They started hollering as soon as they saw us and we side passed off the trail and let them fly by.

We only had a 1/2 mile to get back to the trailer so we let the horses break into a canter to follow the bikers. The bikers ran out of speed on the hill and were soon working hard at pedals to keep moving forward. My daughter and I blew by them at a full run. The horses wanting to get back to the trailer were roaring to go.

This is a very mountainous area, There are wild moose, deer and other animals in the area and it was almost dark. The bikers freaked right out thinking something was going to get them. They had no idea the horses would catch them. let alone blow by them. I kinda felt "Serves them Right" for blowing by us at speed.

We all had a good laugh including the bikers who turned out to be good sports and laughed at themselves.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

RiosDad said:


> I would never tell on anyone for trespassing on public land or anywhere else if they are not destroying any crops or doing damage. I feel live and let live. I ride in parks, green belts, walking paths, keep a dust pan on my horse and clean off his poop and other then tracks try to show no sign of my passing. I don't appreciate people/joggers yelling at me or telling me I shouldn't be there and I in turn show respect for them . Dirtbikes, 4 wheelers, mountain bikers if they show me courtesy I will return the same courtesy.
> We are all enjoying the same outdoors.
> 
> 
> ...


State Trails often have trails for everyone, for safety reasons...yes, be courteous in whatever way you want to, but there ARE people out there who are very discourteous to others, even when they are on trails that are marked for horses...Not everyone who rides on a state trail has a spook proof horse, and that is why people should respect the rules, period. I know around here, we have more problems with people who walk with their dogs on the horse trails...and these aren't dogs who are used to horses, but city pets, who's first impression of a horse is to race up to it full force barking...to alot of horses, not an issue, but to some horses...not pretty.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

mom2pride said:


> we have more problems with people who walk with their dogs on the horse trails...and these aren't dogs who are used to horses, but city pets, who's first impression of a horse is to race up to it full force barking...to alot of horses, not an issue, but to some horses...not pretty.


I use to ride along this stretch of grass, about 2 miles long and a regular dog walking path. It was totally safe for horses and dogs since there were no roadways, houses or anything around. I often ran into groups of people walking their dogs, up to a dozen at the most. After a friendly visit with the people I would take their dogs for a wild run. I would put Strider into a good run, and the pack of dogs would take up the chase. I would run them for about 1/2 mile and then stop turn and run back to their owners with half the pack running ahead of me in fright and the other 1/2 breaking around us and once again taking up the chase.
We all had a great time and it was fun for everyone .:lol::lol:
Never once did he get bit or even nipped.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Because of all the dogs that would chase us on horse back in the area I was growing up in and owners who didn't call them back, we taught our horses to turn and chase dogs, rather than to run from them...Most dogs it only took one time of us whipping around and chasing them back to their driveways and they would leave us alone!


----------



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> We've called the police, they don't care. Laws are great, but good luck enforcing them out in the boondocks. So I've taken to riding with large rocks in my pocket.





MacabreMikolaj said:


> I think at that point...I would have started packing my gun and next time they went flying by acting like a$$e$, I would be blowing out some tires...but that is me...Chick with a gun


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

RiosDad said:


> I would never tell on anyone for trespassing on public land or anywhere else if they are not destroying any crops or doing damage. I feel live and let live. I ride in parks, green belts, walking paths, keep a dust pan on my horse and clean off his poop and other then tracks try to show no sign of my passing.


RD, that's NOT what I'm talking about. Do you also ride in parks and on trails, which are prohibited for horse back riding (and we have plenty like that too)? I personally don't. It's not about yelling or not or telling people what to do or not, but the law is the law and one has to obey. Sorry, it's just my point of view.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Rugersremi said:


> I think at that point...I would have started packing my gun and next time they went flying by acting like a$$e$, I would be blowing out some tires...but that is me...Chick with a gun


I like the way you think! I'd totally be doing that if I didn't live in Canada where most guns are illegal :lol: We've contemplated carrying BB guns to give them something to think about, but Shay-las mom always freaks out about the cops getting called. So rocks it is!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I like the way you think! I'd totally be doing that if I didn't live in Canada where most guns are illegal :lol: We've contemplated carrying BB guns to give them something to think about, but Shay-las mom always freaks out about the cops getting called. So rocks it is!


Absolutely NO GUNS, BB or anything is allowed. If you have a break in even in your house you can not pull a gun. Stupid law but forget the guns, sling shot or anything else. The law would be on their side even if they are trespassing on your land. You can't even threaten them.

As for the law I have a 12 or 15 mile circuit I run. About 1/2 mile of it has a NO HORSE sign posted on a trail. I just ignore it, make sure my guy doesn't poop on the trail and jog on through. I am not about to loose a great run for the sake of a 1/2 mile section where some one complained about a horse jogging along it.
It is part of the green belts that run all over the city.
By laws say no horses using the trail, street laws give me full rights to jog down the road. I ignore both laws. Use the trails and stay off the roads.
Have been doing these trails for 23 years now.


----------



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I like the way you think! I'd totally be doing that if I didn't live in Canada where most guns are illegal :lol: We've contemplated carrying BB guns to give them something to think about, but Shay-las mom always freaks out about the cops getting called. So rocks it is!


Wow! Hmmm, how about a Paintball gun?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Paintball gun isn't a bad idea!

*RiosDad - *As long as it's not a real gun, or anything that looks like a real gun, we're fine. The cops don't do a darn thing around here, and borderline encourage retaliation. They know they can't do anything about things happening in the middle of the bush, so it's a waste of time to even call. And actually, we have LAWS concerning what speed you can pass a horse in a motorized vehicle, so they're the ones breaking it.

We actually had a woman's dogs attack our horses while we were riding alongside the highway. Flika spooked so violently I fell off and she ran onto the highway (where NOBODY helped, but she jumped back into the ditch, thank god and I caught her). Dove fell down when she spun. 

We went back later to confront the woman, and you know what she told us? "Maybe you better find somewhere else to ride, because we're NOT tying up our dogs." YEAH! Um, are you mentally ill? It's ILLEGAL to have dogs running loose. Is anything done about it? Of course not.


----------



## Rugersremi (Mar 27, 2009)

If you can pack a small paintball gun, that would totally help with the dogs that want to attack, just pop in the bum or any other place and they run off, then next time they see you, they will remember what happened. It's better than not have anything with you AND they don't make that loud of a noise, would be easy to get your horses used to the sound, its just air.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

If you are actually attacked by dogs there is not way you can control your horse, pull the paint gun and shot well enough off a hyper horse to be effective anyway and start shooting the ladies dogs and she calls the cops on you.. Dogs have never been a real problem. that could be because we have them around the horses at home and they are totally use to dogs so a strange dog is no big deal.. I also don't find dogs that brave that they will actually attack. Just run the horse at the dogs and they will turn tail. Anyway any form or gun to me is not effective and more trouble then it is worth.
To the chick with a gun by the time you get out of jail you will no longer be a chick but an old hen:lol::lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The dogs snuck up on us out of nowhere. They came through the ditch silently, and didn't make a noise until they were already at our hind ends. I do not blame our horses whatsoever. They are level headed and not bothered by dogs, and we DO normally just run dogs off. That's not the point. The point is that it's ILLEGAL to let your dogs run free.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Makes me want to take a ride with you. One of my mare's favorite games is 'launch the dog'. She lets them come up on her, then gives 'em both barrels. lol


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm with sweede on that!.

Launch the dog :lol:

I had a neigbhor whose dog would run into my pasture and nip at the horses heels. He got launched about once a year. Usually included a broken rib or two and a vet visit. It would take a few months before he got courageous enough to try again.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I actually witnessed a herd severely injure a dog once. I was at a friend's place back when I was a kid and they had maybe a half dozen horses including a mare and foal. The neighbours idiot german shepherds came over to stir up trouble, and the broodmare went ballistic. The dog managed to drag himself out, but I'm pretty sure he ended up being put to sleep.

The best part? Just like every single time I hear of this happening, the dog owners blamed THEM. Yeah, like somehow in the world of the ignorant, it's somehow the fault of the property owner that YOUR dogs were running loose and came over looking for a fight. People just irk me so badly.


----------



## Goosen (Dec 28, 2008)

Dogs and horses can be an interesting mix sometimes. We've had loose dogs run up to our horses on the trail and try to jump on them...Haha. That went over well.


----------

